# White fuzz on tail



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

The other day Blurp was in a fight with the female on the other side. (he is now no longer in the tank.) and I have started to notice some white fuzz on his tail. Not sure what it is exactly.

His tank size is 2.5g
temp is 76
food is bloodworms and new life
water condioner prime
water changes 1 100% and 1 50% each week

He has been in the 2 gallon for about 2 1/2 days now. I added 1 tsp of aquarium salt to help with the tears I had noticed a tiny bit of the fuzz and was hoping that it would get rid of it so far it hasn't.
He is around 3-4 years old, already isn't doing so great so I would like to stress him out the least possible. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I think that sounds like fungus D: I would get some sort of anti-fungal meds and see if that doesn't do the trick. Raise the tank temp to 84 aswell.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Whats a good anti-fungal med? And can I buy it at petsmart? Also I only have a preset heater and as of right now cant afford a different one. The one that may have worked is in my babies tank right now. And I do not want to stress him/her out.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Is it the aqueon one? Thats pretty bad quality, both of mine broke after a year. jsyk

anyway, I never have used antifungal meds before becauce I have a uv sanitizer and qt religiously, lol, so I would ask someone else.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

No its the tetra. I like it for my smaller tanks, but my larger ones not so much. But my fish dont mind the temp and are all happy. Know anyone else I could ask?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't raise the temp in the water... warm water will cause the fungus to spread/grow quicker. In fact, where you normally keep it (76) is what you are aiming for.. even down to 74. Pog, please refer to the two treatment links on the stickies up top to double check what you are recommending.. they were created by a vet and is pretty accurate on what medications to try if the initial salt treatments don't work.

Start with 1 tsp of AQ salt, daily 100% water changes, readding in the salt each time (make sure to dissolve the salt first).. I would say if by the 6th day it hasn't gotten better (or if it gets worse prior to then) you will want to stop with the AQ salt and start on medications- either Fungus Eliminator by Jungle, API Erythromycin, API Fungus Cure, API Triple Sulfa, OR Mardel’s Maracyn II. One of those will do the trick.. I haven't personally used any of them, but I have recommended the Maracyn many times over the last year with good results from people who have needed to use it.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay thanks. Will do the water change, and add fresh salt. Hopefully this works!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Keep us posted.. if caught early it shouldn't be too hard to get rid of the fungus, just have to stay on top of it. Good luck!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks. I just finished doing water changes, and his water is heating up. Put the salt in, and stress coat +.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

The fuzz is probably a true fungus - not the 'fungus' (bacterial) a lot of medications refer to in their product name. If it's true fungus, antibiotics won't help much.. you'd need a proper antifungal rather than antibiotic.

Good news is that saprolegnia (fungal fin fuzzies) can be easily cured by salt in early stages - they love to grow on dead skin, rather than living flesh like bacterial "fungus" so are probably snacking on the edges of the wounded fins. 

If they return after a week or more in salt, or the fins look rotty at all, then the meds listed above for "fungus" would be a good idea as sapro also is opportunistic in eating the remains of bacterial infections. (yuck.. )

IAL is -great- for preventing and minimising true fungus in early stages, see if you can't a leaf or two to add to that salt treatment.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Raising the temp also raises the betta's immune system, though!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

The immune system won't immediately repair itself on sensing higher temperatures. But a fungal disease (true or bacterial) loves sudden toasty warmth and perceives this a great excuse to go forth and multiply. 

Better to knock it on the head, then do a slow increase in temp for the sake of a stronger immune system so as to hopefully avoid further ilness.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Well you have your way, I have mine.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Well he is on day 5 with no change. It doesnt appear to be getting better, but its not getting worse either. I am thinking I need to dose with something else now. I dont want the salt weakening him to much in his already week state.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I swear these fish love to spend our money. When I left he still had fuzz on his tail. I get home and what do you know. Its gone. Guess I will just keep the meds for future.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Yep ^_^ I would still treat for 7 days to be sure it is knocked out.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, he still has a little on his top fin so hopefully it clears up. He is just really slowing down. I can tell he is fighting. I made him a little hammok so he is closer to the surface. He really likes it. While I will be sad to see him go, sometimes I just wish he would I can tell he is suffering, and just seems to sad.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Dropping the temperature makes the fish lethargic and slows down body processes.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I never dropped the temp. Its the same as it has always been. He has just slowed down. like I said in the first post he is 3-4 years old possibly even older depending on how old he was when he arrived at walmart.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, I guess ur right.. idk, see how he does once you get rid of the fuzz.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

All fuzz is gone now. I did a water change, and added salt. Today is the last day, then I will give his tank a good cleaning tomorrow.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Great XD good luck! Keep posting with how he is doing.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Well he just made it into his tank after I rinsed out rocks, and ornaments. So hopefully he starts to mend. He has still been sluggish all day though.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

It takes time. Is he eaitng okay?


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

He eats about 2 pellets a day. Sometimes less. I feed bloodworms twice and week and he eats those fine. He seems to have difficulty eating the pellets, that or he is just being picky.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Try flakes? I have some smaller fish who have dificulty wit pellets.


----------

